# Putting a chainsaw on your shoulder :/



## Aled Owen (May 24, 2010)

Some mate of mine who thinks he knows everything about the forestry and tree surgery industry told me every professional puts the bar of the chainsaw on their shoulder so the powerhead is behind them and they're holding the nose of the bar.

Sounds like bulls**t to me as depending on the weight of the powerhead and the durability of the bar it could have some nasty bending effects on the bar, would he be actually right, I just don't see the point of doing so :/


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 24, 2010)

Your mate is more right than wrong. In fact, they make a special shoulder pad just for this. Keeps the chain from digging into your shoulder.

However, it is an extremely unsafe practice since it puts a razor sharp chain in close proximity to your carotid artery. One slip and it's all over.


----------



## Aled Owen (May 24, 2010)

Yeah I'd never do it myself, sounds well dangerous.


----------



## derwoodii (May 24, 2010)

Yup sure in the movies. Try it with a sharp hot saw and then take a small trip or slip. Chain in ya neck and dog teeth in the back of ya head just sweet.


----------



## ozzy42 (May 24, 2010)

The only reason I see the need for this is[maybe] if you're packing a big felling saw deep in the woods.
I guess it would save your back some strain on a long hike,but as other have said about falling down while holding one that way would sure smarts a lot.


----------



## AT sawyer (May 24, 2010)

I've gone down this road before, but I'm a shoulder-carryer most times. BUT, I wrap a Pack Shack cover (with leather muffler guard) over a plastic scabbard and slip a piece of foam between the scabbard and cover, and replace my long bucking spikes with stubbier ones. I've easily walked hundreds of trail miles with my 036 this way and never had an incident. My only exception is winter when the footing's real slippery. Then I'll carry my saw on a Cabela's freighter frame backpack.

That said, I can't imagine carrying one with a bare bar and chain on my shoulder for any distance, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 24, 2010)

I've never done it, but during the ice storm of 98, had a groundie walking across the snow with a saw on his shoulder who suddenly had one of his legs sink and caused the chain to run right down his neck as he lost his balance. That took a few stitches.


----------



## indiansprings (May 24, 2010)

I carry my 660 on my shoulder if going any distance, but this is in the fall and winter. I usally wear a hooded sweat shirt or carhartt hooded jacket. I've never burned myself or cut myself. If you carry a saw any distance, this method is a heck of a lot easier that carrying it by the handle.


----------



## Farmall Guy (May 25, 2010)

I carry mine on my shoulder, got a leather pad on my susspenders and either keep the bar covered or wear gloves. Its not such a big thing with a small saw but when I'm carrying my 066 with a 32" bar or my 880 with.... well any size bar I prefer to have the weight off my fingers if I'm traveling any distance. 

As far as bending a bar, I've never bent a bar like this even the 47" bar on my 880 weighing in around 35 pounds hasnt been an issue.

I guess how you carry a saw is a matter of personal preferance, as long as you feal safe doing it one way dont worry what everyone else is doing IMHO


----------



## pdqdl (May 25, 2010)

My 3120 Husqy with the 50' bar is a beast to carry one-handed. Over the shoulder leaves another hand for gas & oil, perhaps other tools.

NOT very safe, I don't carry that way too often. It's a pretty comfy way to tote a big saw, though.


----------



## treemandan (May 25, 2010)

All the guys are doing it. But I like to strike a pose this way.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 25, 2010)

walk around with a 660 for 6 hours and you will be looking for all kinds of neat ways to carry it. the saw rides on my shoulder pretty often. but like others said when walking down on unsure terrain just use common sense.


----------



## PineFever (May 25, 2010)

I'm guilty, mostly up steep grades though. Always have a scabbard on the bar and gloves on.


----------



## stevohut (May 25, 2010)

My preference would be to stop and just take a rest when the saw gets to heavey to carry. I don't care how heavey a saw is if it can't be handled safely then it's got no business being used. On the shoulder is just recklace and cocky I think. I would rather not sit in the ER for 6 hours to get stitched up just because I was to lazy to practice common sense. Murphys law, I know it all to well, that's why I don't take chances with safety anymore. 

steve


----------



## ATH (May 25, 2010)

Guess it depends on how long your day's walk is... From the truck to the backyard is one thing---8 miles of fireline is another - I don't care who you are, you aren't carrying a saw by the handle for that long!

Wrap your chaps around the bar for padding and protection. (you do have chaps, right?...if not, you don't have a leg to stand on in a safety discussion.)


----------



## mattfr12 (May 26, 2010)

ATH said:


> Guess it depends on how long your day's walk is... From the truck to the backyard is one thing---8 miles of fireline is another - I don't care who you are, you aren't carrying a saw by the handle for that long!
> 
> Wrap your chaps around the bar for padding and protection. (you do have chaps, right?...if not, you don't have a leg to stand on in a safety discussion.)



:agree2: has nothing to do with being cocky. if your dumb enough to put a bare chain against your neck then thier you go. carrying a saw on your shoulder is common sense just think about what your doing before you do it. everytime we gotta hike back somewhere everyone carries it on thier shoulder for the simple fact is that its the easiest way. generally the people doing this are carrying felling saws 440 660 880 size saws that weigh 20+ pounds

thiers a few companies that sell suspnder pads and various other products for use when carrying a saw on your shoulder.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 26, 2010)

For any real distance I put the power head on my shoulders with the bar and chain pointed rearward. I balance the saw by holding the rear handle with a little weight nose heavy. This way there aren't any cutters near my neck, nor bucking dogs, and if I trip or slip and I want to get away from the saw I could let go or shove it off if need be. So far so good.

Watching where I'm going and my footing proves to be a good idea anyway.

I like the scabbard and chaps idea though, BTW.

If you are bending your bar this way, then it's time to get a new and different bar.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 26, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> For any real distance I put the power head on my shoulders with the bar and chain pointed rearward. I balance the saw by holding the rear handle with a little weight nose heavy. This way there aren't any cutters near my neck, nor bucking dogs, and if I trip or slip and I want to get away from the saw I could let go or shove it off if need be. So far so good.
> 
> Watching where I'm going and my footing proves to be a good idea anyway.
> 
> ...



That's a great idea and I'll try the powerhead on my shoulder carry. My chaps are always covered in poison ivy so they're not coming near my neck.
Phil


----------



## beastmaster (May 26, 2010)

I can't remember where I read it, some safety stats somewhere, but I was surprised at the number of fatality's each year from carrying a chainsaw on your shoulder. It was in the 20s I beleave(USA)
I am guilty of it sometimes. If I know I have to walk in someplace with a big saw I'll cover the bar with a piece of cut up fire hose. You still got them big dogs aiming for your neck. beastmaster


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 26, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> I can't remember where I read it, some safety stats somewhere, but I was surprised at the number of fatality's each year from carrying a chainsaw on your shoulder. It was in the 20s I beleave(USA)
> I am guilty of it sometimes. If I know I have to walk in someplace with a big saw I'll cover the bar with a piece of cut up fire hose. You still got them big dogs aiming for your neck. beastmaster



Does not surprise me. People can kill themselves doing just about anything. Not exactly sure how though.. common sense and a bit of respect for the saw and what it is goes a long way.

Any time you are carrying a larger saw (frankly even a 441 or up).. if walking 6 or more miles.. make a huge difference. I have suspenders with a leather pad on left shoulder build for carrying a saw. I don't use it much, but I have when walking long distances with one of heavier saws.. depends on distance but it does make a huge difference on how much work it is. Do not ever try without a pad though, a lot more dangerous (as pad does provide some protection below and on each side of bar/chain .. if put on right offers more closer to your neck than on other side)... and a lot less painful on shoulder.

Here is pad picture. https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15365


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 26, 2010)

I usually flip my chain brake on so the chain cant spin then put it on my shoulder, hell ill even throw my 026 on my shoulder if im going far. Today i fell twice with my 044 on my shoulder, naked chain, not a scratch. You just have to be carefull and not jerk it past your neck.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 26, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I usually flip my chain brake on so the chain cant spin then put it on my shoulder.



Hmmm.. I put chainbrake on whenever I move.. period. Matter of habit. Was taught to rotate, keeping one foot on ground.. with brake off.. but as soon as 2nd foot leaves ground brake goes on. No exceptions.. Teach all my guys to do same. But if one is not in habit of using brake, then use it for sure if shoulder carrying.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I do the same thing. It's so easy to flip it on and so much safer if you're walking. I never have to walk great distances so I don't have to worry about that, but I still try to lock it up if I'm gonna take more than a step or two. Sometimes I do forget though, but not often.


----------



## stevohut (May 27, 2010)

The brake is my best friend too. I never used to use it but ya it takes a second to throw it on. When I move in the bush now I always put it on even if the saw isn't running at the time. I am getting real anal about safety in my old age.

steve


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 27, 2010)

This is rediculous, the thread is about carrying the saw on your shoulder, not about chain brake safety, i merely mentioned i put the chain brake on, it isnt like i ever put it on my shoulder while its running. Do you guys put your chain break on when taking a few steps on a clean lawn, after you shut the engine off? I work out in the woods, by myself with no one in ear shot, if something happened to me id be found prolly a day later, never had a work related injury yet.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2010)

I have seen mostly loggers and production fellers carry their saws like that. The furthest I usually travel doing residential tree care is from the front to the back yard. I have carried my big saw on my shoulder when I have had a little distance to walk but I was walking on grass. If I had to navigate steep or rough terrain I would take it off my shoulder and carry it by the wrap. Of course we are talking about a cool saw, no way I am throwing a hot saw up on my shoulder.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 28, 2010)

tree md said:


> I have seen mostly loggers and production fellers carry their saws like that. The furthest I usually travel doing residential tree care is from the front to the back yard. I have carried my big saw on my shoulder when I have had a little distance to walk but I was walking on grass. If I had to navigate steep or rough terrain I would take it off my shoulder and carry it by the wrap. Of course we are talking about a cool saw, no way I am throwing a hot saw up on my shoulder.



nah, youd be throwing a hot saw on your shoulder in steep muddy terrain, we all do it here. drys out your shoulder too.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> nah, youd be throwing a hot saw on your shoulder in steep muddy terrain, we all do it here. drys out your shoulder too.



LOL,to tell the truth, the only saw I am usually carrying around on the job is my climbing saw. When I want a big saw I usually tell one of my guys to bring it to me. Mostly I just tell them to grab the saw and cut that log when they don't show the initiative to do it on their own...


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2010)

ATH said:


> (you do have chaps, right?...if not, you don't have a leg to stand on in a safety discussion.)



I have a set but they are seldom used in the hot summer. I have all my legs still 
Proper carry is at your side, bar to rear, muffler to outside and that is the way I carry mine over any distance unless we are talking miles then its in the pickup:monkey:


----------



## DJ4wd (May 28, 2010)

treemandan said:


> All the guys are doing it. But I like to strike a pose this way.



Thats a great picture,with the water on the lens and all..very cool!

I've never carried mine like that. Of course I don't have that big of a saw, nor do I have to lug very far. I've seen most cutter on the show do it,including Dwayne and he didn't seem like he was doing it for the camera either. I'm not condoning the safety of his actions either, just saying.


----------



## stevohut (May 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have a set but they are seldom used in the hot summer. I have all my legs still
> Proper carry is at your side, bar to rear, muffler to outside and that is the way I carry mine over any distance unless we are talking miles then its in the pickup:monkey:



Well said, my thoughts exactly.

steve


----------



## stevohut (May 28, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> :agree2: has nothing to do with being cocky. if your dumb enough to put a bare chain against your neck then thier you go. carrying a saw on your shoulder is common sense just think about what your doing before you do it. everytime we gotta hike back somewhere everyone carries it on thier shoulder for the simple fact is that its the easiest way. generally the people doing this are carrying felling saws 440 660 880 size saws that weigh 20+ pounds
> 
> thiers a few companies that sell suspnder pads and various other products for use when carrying a saw on your shoulder.



That's why they call them accidents! Nobody expects to get hurt in the bush or anywhere for that matter. But it happens. I'd rather be called a ##### because I'm carefull then some college kids lab experiment because I'm dead.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 28, 2010)

Just passed this companies truck the other day.

http://www.nwtreeremoval.com/

This post reminded me of that company ad and website.

My son was riding with me, and I was describing the saw slung over the shoulder. Its almost like a fashion style.

Looks comfortable, but if someone tripped and the chain is sharp, its going to do tremendous physical damage depending on where it cuts through the skin.

As far as an ad - it looks cool.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Just passed this companies truck the other day.
> 
> http://www.nwtreeremoval.com/
> 
> ...



Ok someone needs to make a kevlar scabbard for the logger friends. So they can strap em on and walk free from worry!


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2010)

I thought the guy who talked about wrapping the bar in chaps had a good idea.

Really, in residential tree care there are few situations where you would need to carry one on your shoulder unless you just wanted to look cool. I admit, that's why I do it sometimes.  I'm sure carrying a 660 for a few miles is not an easy task.

About 12 years ago I was carrying a saw through a pile of logs and debris, slipped and fell, fell on my saw and came out with a nasty little scar under my jaw. And that was with the saw not even running. What can I say, I am pretty good in a tree (if I do say so myself) but get me on the ground and I am a total klutz...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 28, 2010)

tree md said:


> Really, in residential tree care there are few situations where you would need to carry one on your shoulder unless you just wanted to look cool.



True. And I would not expect anybody in residential tree work to do it, and if they did I would think they were .. how would I say it  .. perhaps missing a few sharp teeth on their chain !





tree md said:


> I admit, that's why I do it sometimes.  I'm sure carrying a 660 for a few miles is not an easy task.



Realistically.. it does not even take a 660 if travelling in rocky, hilly terrain to get heavy really fast. And if travelling in bush country, you can not simply throw it in the truck.

If one is doing it, then they better understand the risks. It has some dangerous aspects, but is not as tiring as alternatives if walking several miles. Frankly, getting tired, switching arms due to tiredness.. etc is at least as dangerous as carrying on shoulder (assuming one has a pad on shoulder to protect their shoulder and neck area).

When walking distances in rough terrain, it has a reason it is done.. and it is not the cool factor.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2010)

Hey man, to be perfectly honest, all I am carrying is my handsaw up the tree if I can get away with it... :monkey:


----------



## rarefish383 (May 29, 2010)

Nope, no chaps. I'm 54 and worked with a Homelite 1050, with a 36" bar, for over 20 years and still have both legs. I guess some would say I'm stupid and just lucky. Seems to me if I had to walk a long way through bush and down fall the chaps around my legs would be a hinderance. It would have nothing to do with knowing my equipment and being strong enough to handle the equipment I use. 

When I need to move my big saws a long way I use UPS and let them worry about the safety, it's just there waiting for me when I'm ready for it, Joe.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> Nope, no chaps. I'm 54 and worked with a Homelite 1050, with a 36" bar, for over 20 years and still have both legs. I guess some would say I'm stupid and just lucky. Seems to me if I had to walk a long way through bush and down fall the chaps around my legs would be a hinderance. It would have nothing to do with knowing my equipment and being strong enough to handle the equipment I use.
> 
> When I need to move my big saws a long way I use UPS and let them worry about the safety, it's just there waiting for me when I'm ready for it, Joe.



Then them delivery drivers would be earning their money lol. That is what we need delivery of anything to anywhere service lol. I am at minute,degrees and fraction of a second bring me a cheese burger and fries lmfao. I know there have been times I would of paid well for such a service!


----------



## imagineero (May 29, 2010)

Agree with most of the posters about shoulder carrying being common.

I worked a year in new zealand mainly doing pruning and thinning of furniture grade pine plantations. On a crew we might have 5 or 6 guys pruning who carry a handsaw and heavy duty industrial hand loppers. The loppers can cut anything up to the size of your forearms or a little bigger, and a good operator can easily outpace a guy on an arborists saw with neater cuts too. 

We'd also have one guy thinning if it was second or third lift. most trees are pruned 3 times during their life cycle to reduce knots and encourage growth. They are overplanted and the trees with forks, splits or other problems are thinned at each pruning which happens every 7 or 8 years. Even if the trees are all good, we'll thin a certain number just to improve conditions.

Depending on what saw you were carrying and what territory you were heading through, that felling saw might be a real bastard. Most forrestry plantations in NZ are on land thats unusable for farming or grazing, so its all steep and hard to access. Even a 361 can get heavy if you're miles from the trucks and if its a 440 or 660 plus petrol, oil and water and food for yourself then you're going to get inventive about ways to carry it. Most guys vary it by handle, left hand, right hand, over the shoulder, etc but over the shoulder was the most popular way. Most guys wrap their chaps around the bar to prevent topping themselves when they inevitably slip on one of those steep slopes. 

I did a few days thinning myself over the year, it doesnt pay any better than pruning but its a variation. The work was good if you didnt have to hump a big saw in over bad terrain and gorse. I have a pretty vivid memory of us hiking out one day and 2 of us had saws, reached the edge of a big scree slope covered in gravel on the way out and decided to slide down it. sort of like snowboarding without the boards. You'd be sliding down and getting buried in the slide and once up to your calfs or knees youd try to jump up out of it and keep sliding. We both carried our saws on our shoulders the whole way down (wrapped in chaps)

Shaun


----------



## HS Climber (May 29, 2010)

Most of you must have never logged before. when you have to walk the mile or so back to the rig, you wont want to carry the saw the proper way. i have carried the saw over my should for years and have never cut myself.
Use common sense in situations where your on a slope of course, but i dont see how that is cocky at all, its a easy way to carry the saw.
And what about wildland firefighters who carry it over there shoulder.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 31, 2010)

HS Climber said:


> Most of you must have never logged before. when you have to walk the mile or so back to the rig, you wont want to carry the saw the proper way. i have carried the saw over my should for years and have never cut myself.
> Use common sense in situations where your on a slope of course, but i dont see how that is cocky at all, its a easy way to carry the saw.
> And what about wildland firefighters who carry it over there shoulder.



Its true, all these guys bashing the shoulder carry method have probly been working in manicured lawns there whole life. Simply just dont understand the reality of the situation.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Its true, all these guys bashing the shoulder carry method have probly been working in manicured lawns there whole life. Simply just dont understand the reality of the situation.



I have worked in many different capacities but a time I remember well was trimming west mountain here in Hot Springs. It was a two mile hike in rugged steep rocky out cropping s.
We were a five man team which I led and in order to save energy, I took apart our wooden ladder and used just the upper section to load all the gear on. Then each of the four men grabbed a ladder rail and walked. I done this for several reasons; #1 it made a safe and reasonably comfortable tote for more gear than could be carried without it.#2 it doubled as a stretcher in the event we had a serious accident and thank God we did not. Personally, I don't care how you carry your saw if it's not under my watch but if it is; we will practice proper carry or devise some realistically safe alternative but it won't be over the shoulder.


----------



## tree md (May 31, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have worked in many different capacities but a time I remember well was trimming west mountain here in Hot Springs. It was a two mile hike in rugged steep rocky out cropping s.
> We were a five man team which I led and in order to save energy, I took apart our wooden ladder and used just the upper section to load all the gear on. Then each of the four men grabbed a ladder rail and walked. I done this for several reasons; #1 it made a safe and reasonably comfortable tote for more gear than could be carried without it.#2 it doubled as a stretcher in the event we had a serious accident and thank God we did not. Personally, I don't care how you carry your saw if it's not under my watch but if it is; we will practice proper carry or devise some realistically safe alternative but it won't be over the shoulder.



I spent some time cutting fire breaks and clearing wilderness trails for the state. We toted our saws in a wheel barrel.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 31, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have worked in many different capacities but a time I remember well was trimming west mountain here in Hot Springs. It was a two mile hike in rugged steep rocky out cropping s.
> We were a five man team which I led and in order to save energy, I took apart our wooden ladder and used just the upper section to load all the gear on. Then each of the four men grabbed a ladder rail and walked. I done this for several reasons; #1 it made a safe and reasonably comfortable tote for more gear than could be carried without it.#2 it doubled as a stretcher in the event we had a serious accident and thank God we did not. Personally, I don't care how you carry your saw if it's not under my watch but if it is; we will practice proper carry or devise some realistically safe alternative but it won't be over the shoulder.



sounds like it would work well, the only problem is whenever i am working in the woods, i am by myself. I do agree with you though, in your line of work there is no reason to carry a saw on your shoulder.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> sounds like it would work well, the only problem is whenever i am working in the woods, i am by myself. I do agree with you though, in your line of work there is no reason to carry a saw on your shoulder.



I see a need to create a lightweight back pack saw scabbard for you loggers and firejumpers. I wonder if such a idea would be marketable or utilized:monkey:


----------



## ATH (May 31, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> ..............Personally, I don't care how you carry your saw if it's not under my watch but if it is; we will practice proper carry or devise some realistically safe alternative but it won't be over the shoulder.



Where has it been established that this is NOT a proper or safe method to carry a saw (according to industry standards)? There are a lot of things we do that might "seem unsafe", but there are mitigating practices to make them acceptable. Protecting the chain is done to make carrying the saw over your shoulder safe/acceptable. If you are uncomfortable with wrapping chaps around the bar like everybody else does, they even make a special cover for that: http://www.nationalfirefighter.com/product_info.php?products_id=1240 I have seen them in catalogs, but not being used. I think most would see it as just something else to lug around and keep track of - you always know where your chaps are when you are using the saw 



ropensaddle said:


> I see a need to create a lightweight back pack saw scabbard for you loggers and firejumpers. I wonder if such a idea would be marketable or utilized



Already done:
http://www.nationalfirefighter.com/product_info.php?products_id=1506
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/01232334/index.htm

I have seen them in plenty of catalogs, but never on the fire lines.

I'm not saying I spend a LOT of time on wildfires, but I have been on my fair share (Nevada, California, Montana, Idaho, Ohio, plus some training while in Virginia & North Carolina). That is enough to know that the same teams go to the rest of the fires and don't change what they do. Shoulder carry is the "industry standard" practice on wildfires.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2010)

ATH said:


> Where has it been established that this is NOT a proper or safe method to carry a saw (according to industry standards)? There are a lot of things we do that might "seem unsafe", but there are mitigating practices to make them acceptable. Protecting the chain is done to make carrying the saw over your shoulder safe/acceptable. If you are uncomfortable with wrapping chaps around the bar like everybody else does, they even make a special cover for that: http://www.nationalfirefighter.com/product_info.php?products_id=1240 I have seen them in catalogs, but not being used. I think most would see it as just something else to lug around and keep track of - you always know where your chaps are when you are using the saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, they make a safe alternative lol


----------



## beastmaster (May 31, 2010)

I have cut a lot of fire line back in the 80s and 90s, and lugged a big pre-plastic husky up and across many a hill in the middle of the night, slipping, falling, tripping for miles at a time with just a little head lamp. We carried a pack with 2 1/2 gal. of gas, half gal of oil, and spare chains and tools(plus lots of water)
You carried your saw on your shoulder. We would remove the dogs off the saw since you didn't need them to cut brush. We would have a piece of fire hose (4in.)and slid it over the bar. Some guys would duct tape a piece of foam on the hose(candy a- -es)
When you started cutting you'd put the fire hose in the pack. Without that fire hose on the bar you'd risk a serious injury, plus that bar would get hot after a little use.
Nice thing about that fire hose was it was free. If you did lose it no big deal. That stuff is tough too. Plenty of protection. beastmaster


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> See, they make a safe alternative lol



But then the same thing can be said for climbing chainsaw pants. How many of us wear chainsaw pants in the tree? Yet they do make a pair of chainsaw pants designed to be used when climbing. 

Or one could say that the saw should never be used above your head.. a lot of books will tell you that! But have you ever used a saw above your head.. what about when using one in a tree?

Frankly there are a lot of things that many of us do each day that can be found to be unsafe in some book, or somebodies opinion. Yet, the task is carried on by many professionals in a relatively safe manner on a daily basis. It is all about knowing the risks, being properly trained, being aware of the risks and hazards, and acting appropriately.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 1, 2010)

AT sawyer said:


> Then I'll carry my saw on a Cabela's freighter frame backpack.



A back pack is the best way to go. I used to get out my old frame pack from scouts to use for this. We would go out on biking trails to clear storm fall and may walk a 10 mile stretch or more sometimes.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 1, 2010)

We have some steep ugly humps into jobs sometimes. As long as the bar is covered I see no problem in having the 66 or 88 over the shoulder. Its not strictly the best idea, but it works.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> But then the same thing can be said for climbing chainsaw pants. How many of us wear chainsaw pants in the tree? Yet they do make a pair of chainsaw pants designed to be used when climbing.
> 
> Or one could say that the saw should never be used above your head.. a lot of books will tell you that! But have you ever used a saw above your head.. what about when using one in a tree?
> 
> Frankly there are a lot of things that many of us do each day that can be found to be unsafe in some book, or somebodies opinion. Yet, the task is carried on by many professionals in a relatively safe manner on a daily basis. It is all about knowing the risks, being properly trained, being aware of the risks and hazards, and acting appropriately.



Agreed


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 1, 2010)

I fell timber professionally for 13 years and myself and the rest of the guys carried their chainsaws on their shoulders. Most of us wore leather pads. Since most of my career was spent working on the rugged West Coast for a helicopter we had to cover long distances on nasty ground mostly using 660, 395 size chainsaws with 32-36" bars, with stints every now and then running 088, 3120 size saws with 36"-84" bars. The safety guys used to come around and tell us to roll the chain off and wrap it around the handlebar before we carried it on our shoulder but that can be a hassle every time you need to cover some ground, so I would not do it all the time. I admit I got a few wounds from carrying my saw on my shoulder with the chain on, but the alternative sucks! After taking a few spills with my saw on my shoulder(mostly in the beginning of my career) I started reading the ground a lot better, and when the ground got rough, or brushy, I would carry the saw at my side by the handlebar, and sometimes if the ground was consistently rugged and I had a long hike in with my saw I would roll the chain off, and wrap it around the handle. I Fell timber on some gnarly helicopter ground, so I really had to learn my footing. Also I have my own custom shoulder pad that works great for not only protecting your shoulder, but your neck too. It is just the top cut off of an old pair of cork boots(right at the ankle so you already have a natural bend where shoulder meets neck) This is not the best picture of it, but it is the best that I currently have. 

Shoulder pad


----------



## tree md (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool pic!

I'm sure there are a lot of things that most of us do which are definitely not considered "safe". The tree care and timber industry are inherently dangerous occupations. I for one will not knock the next professional for his safety practices unless it is something that I know for a fact is a bad idea due to personal experience. Each individual is responsible for his or her own safety. I believe we have enough of a "nanny" society as it is.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I fell timber professionally for 13 years and myself and the rest of the guys carried their chainsaws on their shoulders. Most of us wore leather pads. Since most of my career was spent working on the rugged West Coast for a helicopter we had to cover long distances on nasty ground mostly using 660, 395 size chainsaws with 32-36" bars, with stints every now and then running 088, 3120 size saws with 36"-84" bars. The safety guys used to come around and tell us to roll the chain off and wrap it around the handlebar before we carried it on our shoulder but that can be a hassle every time you need to cover some ground, so I would not do it all the time. I admit I got a few wounds from carrying my saw on my shoulder with the chain on, but the alternative sucks! After taking a few spills with my saw on my shoulder(mostly in the beginning of my career) I started reading the ground a lot better, and when the ground got rough, or brushy, I would carry the saw at my side by the handlebar, and sometimes if the ground was consistently rugged and I had a long hike in with my saw I would roll the chain off, and wrap it around the handle. I Fell timber on some gnarly helicopter ground, so I really had to learn my footing. Also I have my own custom shoulder pad that works great for not only protecting your shoulder, but your neck too. It is just the top cut off of an old pair of cork boots(right at the ankle so you already have a natural bend where shoulder meets neck) This is not the best picture of it, but it is the best that I currently have.
> 
> Shoulder pad



That sounds reasonably safe and look alot like where I hunt here believe it or not!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That sounds reasonably safe and look alot like where I hunt here believe it or not!



That was just some easy conventional logging ground in Southeast Alaska. Most of the ground there is way more rugged and broke up with nasty little bluffs everywhere.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> That was just some easy conventional logging ground in Southeast Alaska. Most of the ground there is way more rugged and broke up with nasty little bluffs everywhere.



Yeah there is worse here too but I don't plan to hunt it. I know of a spot here that makes you think your in Alaska but I know its not quite the same


----------



## Kyler Monares (Aug 18, 2016)

Sawguard.com

Covers the chain as well and extra leather options to cover the dogs and muffler. Extra tool bag option also. The offering from the True North company is a good cover but you almost have to use a cheap plastic bar scabbard as well to keep from tearing the fabric. These leather ones look like they will last longer if you get the leather strap option so you can really cinch the scabbard on tight and it won't slide back and forth causing extra wear... If you fall with one of these on your saw I cant imagine any serious injury other then bruises. Way better then a torn Carotid or a felling spike into the spinal cord. Thousands of wildland fire sawyers shoulder carry their saws everyday with no problems. Some even do it without a bar cover! 

Anyways with either the true north offering or this one from sawguard.com it basically mitigates 95% of the hazards with shouldering a saw


----------

